# TiVo not recording a Season Pass (The Good Wife)!?!?



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

My TiVo Roamio is not recording a show. The guide gives a status of "Not Available" and "No longer in Guide". The TiVo records a show immediately before it on the same channel. (This is very annoying, having paid for a six tuner TiVo to avoid recording conflicts and failures.$

Additional details:
Verizon Fios in Ashburn VA
Season Pass for "The Good Wife" on CBS has not recorded the past two weeks. 
A season pass for "Amazing Race" on CBS, with 90 min padding, records normally. 
Examine the recording history gives errors of "Not Available" and "No longer in Guide".

I submitted a service request to TiVo, since this is a fundamental failure of TiVo-ing. 
Does anyone have any idea of what causes this problem, and any tips/tricks to solve it?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

It's a known problem caused by the padding of the previous show.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512819


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

Just make sure that you avoid their Facebook page at all costs. Those bozos just posted major spoilers on it. smh


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

ShoutingMan said:


> Season Pass for "The Good Wife" on CBS has not recorded the past two weeks. A season pass for "Amazing Race" on CBS, with 90 min padding, records normally.


Don't pad The Amazing Race. But do pad The Good Wife with an extra hour or more.

When CBS runs late because of a sports show (like they did last night) you'll get part of The Amazing Race in the first recording, the balance in the second recording (along with The Good Wife).


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

DeltaOne said:


> Don't pad The Amazing Race. But do pad The Good Wife with an extra hour or more.
> 
> When CBS runs late because of a sports show (like they did last night) you'll get part of The Amazing Race in the first recording, the balance in the second recording (along with The Good Wife).


So the "generalized" solution is just pad the last program in a series of back-to-backs on the same channel?

I've been scheduling one long recording block after noting the start time of 60 Minutes, which is kind of a PITA and I have to be there.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

JohnS-MI said:


> So the "generalized" solution is just pad the last program in a series of back-to-backs on the same channel?
> 
> I've been scheduling one long recording block after noting the start time of 60 Minutes, which is kind of a PITA and I have to be there.


Padding the second show is almost a set it and forget it solution -- until the day comes that the second show is a repeat or doesn't air. Then you'll want to pad the first show again.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

JohnS-MI said:


> So the "generalized" solution is just pad the last program in a series of back-to-backs on the same channel?


But if The Mentalist isn't on that night and The Good Wife is, then you've missed the end of The Good Wife, no?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Don't forget as a backup you can always schedule manual recordings. They should work with no problems.

(Granted you shouldn't have to do that, but that should work as a failsafe.)


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> But if The Mentalist isn't on that night and The Good Wife is, then you've missed the end of The Good Wife, no?


This is true. But generally if The Good Wife is on then The Mentalist is also. Checking the Futon Critic both shows seem to be running the same for the rest of this season so you should be OK just padding The Mentalist.

Of course if a global catastrophe occurs .........


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

DeltaOne said:


> Padding the second show is almost a set it and forget it solution -- until the day comes that the second show is a repeat or doesn't air. Then you'll want to pad the first show again.


I can look at the guide a few days ahead and set them up as one time recordings. There is a potential problem if using season pass. But it beats being there, timing things, and setting a manual recording Sunday night.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

cherry ghost said:


> It's a known problem caused by the padding of the previous show.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512819


Thanks. I thought I'd seen this before, but couldn't remember the right search term.



DeltaOne said:


> Don't pad The Amazing Race. But do pad The Good Wife with an extra hour or more.
> 
> When CBS runs late because of a sports show (like they did last night) you'll get part of The Amazing Race in the first recording, the balance in the second recording (along with The Good Wife).


I suggested that to my wife and she said:



DeltaOne said:


> Padding the second show is almost a set it and forget it solution -- until the day comes that the second show is a repeat or doesn't air. Then you'll want to pad the first show again.


Yep.

Tivo's CSR suggested I delete and redo The Good Wife season pass. I'll try that. Maybe I'll get lucky. This wasn't affecting me until recently.

Fortunately, we can buy the episodes from Amazon for $2.99. But I shouldn't have to. This seems like a pretty basic feature, and key motivation for getting a 6-tuner Tivo is to not have conflicts between shows with padding on the same channel. (sigh)


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

DeltaOne said:


> Padding the second show is almost a set it and forget it solution -- until the day comes that the second show is a repeat or doesn't air. Then you'll want to pad the first show again.


Yeah, that actually happened with _The Amazing Race_ premiere.  _The Good Wife_ wasn't new that night and CBS ran over by about 15 minutes.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

ShoutingMan said:


> Fortunately, we can buy the episodes from Amazon for $2.99.


IMO you should watch last week's episode ASAP. There are spoilers about it everywhere, including in the promos for this week's episode.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

LynnL999 said:


> IMO you should watch last week's episode ASAP. There are spoilers about it everywhere, including in the promos for this week's episode.


Yes, I bought and watched it the next day.


----------

